# Hey Arnold!: The Jungle Movie [2017]



## Violence (Jun 7, 2016)

Finally!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 7, 2016)

Excited. Rewatched Hey Arnold! about a year to two years ago. Really nice to finally wrap everything up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2016)

Finally loved this cartoon as a kid


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 7, 2016)

They better not fuck it up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh shiii.... it is happening, it really is happening!!!

them kids did their job by sending the letters to nickelodeon! I had heard the news about 2 new movies of Arnold but this is like super confirmed now! It makes me happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2016)

Man, the creator has wanted to make this for a long time
And, IIRC, he wanted to follow it up with a  spinoff series called the Patakis
It'd be great that was in the cards to be made after the movie


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

@Tiller should be very happy, he is the biggest hey arnold fan ever.
I enjoyed this show as a kid, So I am happy that they will be doing this.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2016)

The little kid in me is rejoicing, Hey Arnold ended with so many questions mainly about Arnold's parents so this movie will be nice


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2016)

Samurai Jack and now this, finally. What other childhood show ended on a bogus ass cliffhanger?


----------



## LordPerfection (Jun 19, 2016)

damn , theyre so late


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2016)

Literally been waiting on this for over a decade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 11, 2017)

Design look great, I  hope Helga finally confesses to Arnold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2017)

It's happening!  It's finally happening!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2017)

I guess one thing I hope for is they keep it in the past, that is, a firm establishment that this is taking place in the time period it was originally set to. So something like Big Bob's Beepers would still be technologically relevant. Something perhaps parents (oh god many my age now...) could talk with their kids about.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 12, 2017)

I watched this show when I was knee high to a... I forget how that saying ends. But I watched the show too when I was little. Is this the first continuation? I swear there was something hey arnold related some years back. 

Pretty soon they're going to bring back rugrats and ahhhh real monsters.

I'm still waiting for the johnny bravo movie with The Rock. Even though The Rock is kind of old now. Maybe...john cena..?


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow takes me back.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm kinda torn on the change of Arnold's undershirt
I always laughed at how that looked like a skirt/kilt
But yeah, everything looks good.

I don't know how many of the old VAs they can bring back,
But Helga's should be the top priority.
(Provided she can still do the voice)



reiatsuflow said:


> But I watched the show too when I was little. Is this the first continuation? I swear there was something hey arnold related some years back.



There was a theatrical movie called Hey Arnold! The Movie

It was a large-scale rehash of the save the treehouse episode,
But at the very least, it did deliver on this:



LordPerucho said:


> I hope Helga finally confesses to Arnold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2017)

Will they finally confirm that Arnold's last name is Shortman!?


----------



## englishcivilwar (Jul 19, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Will they finally confirm that Arnold's last name is Shortman!?


Craig Bartlett said it would be revealed it the opening sequence.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 19, 2017)

...I'm not ashamed to say that I've read a whole lot of Hey Arnold! fanfiction in my days.  There are no words for how excited I am for this.


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm also excited for this. I think there's going to be a sneak peek tomorrow at Comic Con.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice recap and all, but
Rhonda with a smart phone?
Even if they are now in the post beeper era
That is still a pretty huge leap in tech for 1 or 2 years


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2017)

Not a long wait now. I wonder if they will use the badass animation that got leaked decades ago.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 3, 2017)

scenes of Helga picking on Arnold despite her infatuation always cracked me up

I'm pretty sure I missed a couple of episodes from the show's last two seasons, but I'm interested to see how they close the lid on this series


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 3, 2017)

Will watch


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2017)

>Phil calling Arnold by his first name instead of his last

I was afraid of this.  The movie has lost the feel of the TV show.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 7, 2017)

Hmm, so from Helga tryin to choke out a confession there,
They seem to be ignoring the movie?


----------



## vicucha (Nov 8, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Hmm, so from Helga tryin to choke out a confession there,
> They seem to be ignoring the movie?



You mean the first one? Not necessarily. Back then they agreed on it being "the heat of the moment" and continued acting as if nothing had happened I think. So maybe this time, Helga will do it for sure, no taking it back, which may be the reason why she's seemed annoyed by Arnold interrupting her in the trailer.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

As a 90s kid, going to be good to finally have closure on that cartoon.

I wish it was still the classic cast. But too many years have past, understandably.

At least Helga still has her voice. Of all the HA! voices, hers is the most iconic and irreplaceable.



Tayimus said:


> ...I'm not ashamed to say that I've read a whole lot of Hey Arnold! fanfiction in my days.  There are no words for how excited I am for this.



This.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2017)

So this comes out tomorrow. Anyone knows where they are gonna show it?

As for the cast? Ha! Jokes on you! I used to watch it dubbed.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Nov 24, 2017)

So, anyone has any links to watch it live? I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Nov 24, 2017)

11/10, best possible finale for this show.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 24, 2017)

I truly enjoyed this movie far more than the First movie.


I want Season 6 now.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Watching the movie now, It's legit hilarious

Helga: "You=failure"

Helga has the whole Hey Arnold! series on tape, somebody get her to Nick.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Holy shit did Helga just fucking cum when Arnold put his hand on her shoulder?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Lol Pookie stealing airport equipment.  That classic laugh.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Wait why the hell does Olga have eyebrows?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

That crew saw Olga and was like "Wait?  We have thots on this trip?!"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Curly in the Crow's Nest lol I forgot this kid was on the spectrum.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Can I get a gif of Brainy celebrating after Helga kisses him?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Wtf Pheobe is MacGyver now?

And lol at the Pataki family neglecting to remember that Helga went on a trip but remembered Olga who is supervising the trip.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Helga was definitely the MVP of this movie, glad it worked out for her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 25, 2017)

I'll have to catch this this weekend. If you haven't seen the series in a long time, does the movie do a reasonable job with explanations & reminders?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I'll have to catch this this weekend. If you haven't seen the series in a long time, does the movie do a reasonable job with explanations & reminders?


You'll recognize alot if throwbacks, they'll come back to you.

And lol this weekend?  Today is Saturday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 25, 2017)

Mider T said:


> You'll recognize alot if throwbacks, they'll come back to you.
> 
> And lol this weekend?  Today is Saturday.



so yeah, either tonight or tomorrow. What's wrong with my post, you fiend.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 26, 2017)

Tfw my shitty cable doesn’t have Nick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2017)

I had some nitpicks here and there, but it was a pretty satisfying return
Really, I was kinda scared it would animate too modern-ish like the Ducktales Reboot
But it retained the same feel and look of the show, which was what I appreciated the most. 

Helga - as usual - was great
Seeing Bob go through the fall of Beepers was marvelous as well. 
Here's hoping he can rebound if we ever do get a true return.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 29, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised with how good it was. I’m usually skeptical about these things because what we enjoyed as kids most of the time doesn’t age well and when we watch it later on in life it’s just not the same and comes off as awkward or cringey. 

They did a really good job with the movie, it was heartfelt and made me nostalgic. It was funny too, laughed quite a bit, hope they bring the show back


----------



## Ashi (Nov 29, 2017)

Is Season 6 since the movie turned out good?

Nick could use more good shows tbh


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2017)

I didn't realize Bob knew Arnold's grandparents on a first name basis.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2017)

Ffs Mider T, calm down 
You got really excited didnt you?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2017)

I liked the movie if this was the end to get Arnold it was a decent one. This was one of my favorite shows when I was a kid.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Ffs Mider T, calm down
> You got really excited didnt you?


I was posting as I was watching it.  Still thinking back on how crazy Curly was though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 1, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I was posting as I was watching it.  Still thinking back on how crazy Curly was though.


Excuses for you when it comes to spamming posts. You remind me of the user Hoshigaki.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2017)

Any missed opportunities?

And how were the new voices?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2017)

Just finished watching.

Surpassed my low expectations. After that, I feel satisfied with HA! now.

Man, I wish HA! continued. But this was a good note to end on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2017)

Arnold the Extra-Terrestrial.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2017)

Cue Helga swooning and spouting poetry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

